# Are knitted hammocks safe for rats?



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

I knit, a lot, and so if I could combine knitting with rats (my fave activity with my soon to be new pets) I would be in some sort of heaven. Plus I could use up all my scrap wool, which would be nice. However, I've read that some wools may be unsafe, and that rats may get their paws caught. If I knitted hammocks with a really small gauge, would these be safe?
Thanks for any help


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Personally I don't see why not, my boys get caught on my jumpers all the time but they get them selves out also if its knitted really tight I wouldn't see it being a problem  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

That was sort of what I figured, plus since I won't be buying new wool, just using stuff I have left over, it's no biggie if it does become a problem, I can just take it out  are there any unsafe wool types I should avoid using for ratty hammocks?


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I don't know about ones to avoid unfortunately but yeah I would say wool is safe until proven wrong, all trial and error I think 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wool is safe. The only potential issue you'd run into is a rat strangling itself in a knitted hammock, but if you're any good at knitting that shouldn't be an issue. I'd put one low to the ground and check on it regularly to see--if they chew on it a lot it could start to be a problem. I've never heard of it being a problem so I don't imagine it will be, but those are the issues I can forsee (at least potentially) so that's what you'd want to watch out for.


----------



## nopaul20 (Feb 26, 2013)

I hope they work out for you as well. I wanted to knit my rats a hammock, but worried about their paws. Let me know how it works out!


----------



## justboringSarah (Feb 6, 2013)

What about knitting it with wool yarn and felting it. I'm knitting up a bunch right now with the intentions of felting for the ratties snugglies


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

Haha I'll keep everyone updated  I was thinking about felting but none of the yarn I have would felt very well, and I'd rather use leftovers than buy new stuff. Simply because I have a LOT of leftovers


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks for the idea... i might try crochet one ( suck at knitting) and then also felting it. Will be so nice a cozy.


----------



## a___smith (Apr 4, 2013)

I wish I could crochet! Might try teaching myself by making some hammocks, that way if it goes wrong, only my ratties will know


----------



## Sugapot (Mar 3, 2013)

a___smith said:


> I wish I could crochet! Might try teaching myself by making some hammocks, that way if it goes wrong, only my ratties will know


I taught myself by watching you tube videos. Once you get the hang of a stitch you can do it with your eyes closed.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I remember reading a story of a kitten that strangled itself getting caught in a "dangle" toy and another of a cat that strangled on a window blind cord. I would love to crochet for the rats, but I am concerned. I hate being such a party-pooper but thats my thoughts.


----------

